# Description of a proper "Family Integrated Church"



## nasa30 (Sep 9, 2009)

I did not want to hijack the Sam Waldron thread so I thought I would start another.

Another thread today had an critique from Sam Waldron of the FIC "movement". A comment on that site from one of my fellow elders gave a much better description of the basis for why we do what regarding age integration and I thought I would share.




> It is unfortunate that you have picked a few questionable examples and statements from the FIC movement to critique. Let me give here a much more broad and balanced description of the basis for age integration within the Church.
> 
> The Scripture defines and details an architecture, a model, a pattern for the people of God. The Bible tells us who we are and what we should be doing. When the glorious Gospel pierces our hearts and we repent, we are converted and placed into the Lord’s precious family. There is a wonderful picture of this process at work in Acts 2:37-47.
> 
> ...


----------

